# Eibach Pro VS Sportline



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey guys, i don't know if this is a repost, and correct me if it is plz. but i was hoping to drop my car this spring vacation. i was looking at eibach pros vs sportlines. i know all the advertisements i see say pros are more towards comfort and looks rather than performance. the sportlines are supposed to be 'extreme' drop and performance. 
*IF anyone has these installed on their 02+ alti's, what are you experiences? pics? 
im leaning towards the sportlines at this point, but if anyone has any complaints about the ride comfort, like it's WAY too bumpy/stiff, ill reconsider. any recommendations outside of EIBACH? thanks guys!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

okay.. i had trouble with this... and theres a thread i started i while back floating around...

after many replies i went for the sportlines.. but not before i made the stupid mistake of trying the pro kit... 

when i installed my pro kit the drop was okay.. my wheel well gap was the same.. the difference you couldn't notice it.. handling improved alot.. less body lean.. i was taking 25mph corners at nearly 70mph no problem.. ride quality stayed pretty much the same...

but the reason why i wanted to drop it.. wasn't because i wanted to take corners at that speed i wanted to drop it so my SE-R wheels would look nice on there.. got the pro kits off of there and sold them to some idiot that liked them o well.. i got my sportlines.. right away i could tell the difference.. gap was gone.. the ride was stiff.. and a lil bit bouncy but it felt awesome.. i love the way it felt.. handling was good too it improved a bit over the pro kit but my camber was all fd up so i had to get ingalls camber bolts.. they fixed the problem.. i thought my shocks were going to hold up.. but they did not.. i was going to spend the money for the modified KONIS but forget it.. i just got KYB's g2r or w.e they are all around and they are great.. my car handles great and the ride quality is good.. not as good as it was stock.. but i like it..

if you are looking for a great combination of both looks and performance go for the sportlines.. but be ready to drop a few extra hundreds for the shocks and struts.. best place is ebay.. $164 bucks for all four.. and the sportlines get them from tirerack.com cheapest price around and fast shipping.. good luck and let me know what you decide.. oh and by the way.. do not go for sprint springs .. they are garbage

give me ur email ill send some before and after photos.. meanwhile check these out.. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KYB-...33590QQitemZ8042540551QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

awesome man! thanks so much for the advice. btw, how long did it take for your struts/shocks to blow on ya? i wasn't sure if stock shocks could hold more aggresive springs or not, so that answered another question i had. btw, is kyb the only strut/shock that's worth having? what are other options? i looked for tokico illuminas on ebay but no luck. i've heard real good things about illuminas when i had my max, but seems like they only make them for older cars.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

my shocks and struts blew after about six months of use.. they did hold up for a bit but then i had to pay for labor all over.. why not do it all at the same time ??

well here .. to be honest.. my kyb's might even blow pretty soon on me too.. they hold up better than the stock ones but the truth is kyb's gr2 are oem replacements and are not recommended for cars that have a drop of more than 1.5" they just cant handle the rebound of such extreme lowering springs like the sportlines.. keep in mind these are gas filled too but they are oem specs not the greatest for high performance... the only thing that will hold up for the life of you car are the modified KYB's for the back and the modified KONI's from the front ... they are modified to fit the altima because these were made to fit the 95-99 Maxima because no one offers anything for the altima yet... those are what i should had gotten in the first place.. and i am saving up some money to get them in as soon as i can cause i want to end the headache of being addicted to my car..

the fronts are $375 (if you send in your cores, or if you put a deposit down on some they will lend you)
if you want everything all new parts it is $575
and the back are $255 

so parts alone you are looking at anywhere from $630 to $700 without springs.. plus labor... if you have the money .. and you want to do it right.. and not have to worry about it ever again.. get the modified kyb and konis and drop those sportlines on there... 

and nope.. no body else makes anything for our cars yet...

oh and btw.. you can check out the struts and shocks assembly at www.activetuning.com look for altima and go to the bottom..


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

here is the prokit with stock rims. man its weird lookin back through old photos. 

i went with the prokit because of ride quality and the fact that you have extra room to get over speed bumps etc. plus with the body kit, 20" rims and sportlines, the thing would practically be on the ground.









here is a more recent picture


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Still looking nice. I plan on getting the prokit, and I still have stock wheels, though I plan on changing them soon. It's nice to have an idea of what it will look like when I get done.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

craigqc said:


> i went with the prokit [/IMG]


question... is the 3.5 slightly lower than the 2.5 ? are the 17inch stock the same diameter as the 16inch .. (tires included of course) because my car DID NOT look like that on pro kits..or maybe i didnt let them settle ???


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

^i'm with him. what are the differences between the 2.5 and 3.5 other than engine? with the pro kit, are you just as susceptable to losing your shocks in a few months or is that pretty much a non-issue with lesser drop?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

as far as weight differnce and stock ride height of the 2.5 and 3.5 i have no idea. im sure a little internet searching can find that information.

ive had the prokit on over a year with no issues with the stock shocks and struts. although they are on my future mod list


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

ok, cool man. now ill consider the pro kit. imma search around for 2.5's with the pro's to see how they look


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

*how about h&r sport springs?will they hold*

looking looking,but cant find an answer,i read that going lower than 1.5 with regular struts or just gr2's(i dont think they make kyb agx for our altys)the struts will blow, if this is the case ,what about h&r sport springs f(1.5)r(1.3) can anybody tell me if this setup will hold,help


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jovanni said:


> looking looking,but cant find an answer,i read that going lower than 1.5 with regular struts or just gr2's(i dont think they make kyb agx for our altys)the struts will blow, if this is the case ,what about h&r sport springs f(1.5)r(1.3) can anybody tell me if this setup will hold,help


there is not a single factory shock strut that will hold up when lowering springs are installed... they will go ... sooner or later... they were not designed for anything lower than what they came factory.. the kyb's gr2 are gas but they are oem replacements...so they will go too.. core jobs are no good.. from what i've heard.. just wait for some agx's to come out .. or get ksport coils .. good luck


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

look at activetuning.com for adjustable shocks and struts


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

craigqc said:


> look at activetuning.com for adjustable shocks and struts


they are core jobs... ask any professional mechanic.. they are a big no no if you're looking for performance handling


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

*thx yall*

just the answer i was looking for,guess ill just have to play the waiting game to drop it right:balls:


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

do it right the 1st time and u wont have a problem.... contemplating the nismo set up or the Tein set up, prices are basically the same around $1,000 give or take a few $100 dependin' on where u look
Tein setup from there site


----------



## mchlgreen (Jan 21, 2006)

*this is my first time on this site I was just wanting to know if anyone knows any thing about sprint lowering springs. they lower the car 2.0 front and rear I just bought the sprint lowering springs and the active tuning front koni struts and the kyb rear adjustible shock kit. I wanted to know if it rubs at all I got the 19' moda r6 *


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> they are core jobs... ask any professional mechanic.. they are a big no no if you're looking for performance handling


Why would a strut cartridge have any negative effects on handling? I installed the koni sport strut cartridges into my OEM strut housings and have nothing but good results. The cartridge just uses the factory housing to hold the cartridge and spring, all of the factory dampening parts are cut out and discarded. If done properly there should be absolutely no difference between a strut which was manufactured for a specific application and the cartridges.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

jovanni said:


> just the answer i was looking for,guess ill just have to play the waiting game to drop it right:balls:


What are you waiting for? None of the major aftermarket suspension manufactures are going to release performance shock/struts. The 3rd gen Altima has been out since 2001 and you still can't find what you are looking for. Many people have tried for years, including myself to open the eyes of aftermarket companies to produce shocks/struts for the Altima with not much luck. There are alternatives out there which perform quite well, I purchased some modified KYB AGX's from Active tuning and installed some koni inserts myself.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

cdmorenot said:


> they are core jobs... ask any professional mechanic.. they are a big no no if you're looking for performance handling


Who gave you this information?


----------

